# شرح فواصل الزيت (oil Separator)



## مؤمن عاشور (9 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاته

تجهز وحدات التبريد بفواصل الزيت في حالات محدده ويجب ان تكون سعه فاصل الزيت كافيه لإستعاده الشحنه الكليه لصندوق المرافق من الزيت

التوصيلات الموجوده :


1- ماسوره تتصل بصمام الطرد من الضاغط
2- ماسوره تتصل بعلبه المرفق CRANK CASE ( ناحيه خط الضغط المنخفض )
3- ماسوره تتصل بدخول ملف المكثف

موضعه :

يوضع في خط الضغط العالي بين الضاغط والمكثف .

طريقه العمل :

يتوجه سائل التبريد ومعه زيت التبريد الي فاصل الزيت ويجبر علي التحرك الي اسفل داخل فاصل الزيت (عن طريق الماسوره المتصله بصمام الطرد للضاغط ) وهذا بالتالي يدفع الزيت لأسفل ليستقر فوق قاع الفاصل بينما يمر البخار----الي اعلي متوجها الي الماسوره المتصله بالمكثف.
ويظل زيت التبريد يتجمع علي شكل قطرات فإذا ما ذادت كميتها دفعت العوامه الي اعلي فتفتح صمام العوامه ويندفع منها الزيت الي ماسوره المتصله بعلبه المرفق نظرا لأن الضغط داخل فاصل الزيت ( وهو الضغط داخل المكثف ) اعلي من الضغط داخل داخل علبه المرفق ( الضغط في هذا الجانب هو جانب الضغط المنخفض في دائه التبريد)

و نستكمل المعلومات في اللقاء القادم :55: :55: :55: 

اخوكم : م/ مؤمن عاشور​


----------



## أنجل_007_909 (9 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على المعلومة وأتمنى أن يزيدك الله من العلم
ولكن ممكن التوضيح بالصورة


----------



## evyap (10 أغسطس 2007)

ارجو إضافه المزيد يا م.مؤمن


----------



## القرعان (10 أغسطس 2007)

ممكن التوضيح بالصورة


----------



## العلم حياة (10 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
هذا موقع شركة يورك وممكن من خلاله مشاهدة فاصل الزيت وهو مربوط في الشيلر
www.york.com
تحياتي


----------



## السياب احمد (23 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوعك جميل ومهم ويا ريت التعزيز بالصور لو سمحت


----------



## iloveEgypt (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير
ياريت تكمل ....


----------



## hasona8040 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## karamhanfy (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*اخوانى الاعزاء استكمالا لموضوع فاصل الزيت*

اليوم انشاء الله ادعم الموضوع بصورة فاصل الزيت ومشروحة كما جاء فى شرح المهندس مومن عاشور وهو كالاتى






والصورة القادمة بها شرح وافى انشاء الله عن الموضوع




اتمنى من الله ان يكون شرح وافى
ولا تنسونا بخالص الدعاء
اخوكم كرم نصار


----------



## حمزة بكر (4 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يا باش مهندس على الصوره والتوضيح 
وليه ملاحظه يا ريت الساده المهندسين ينتبهوا لطلمبه الزيت بحيث لو وجدت اى فرصه وتم فك الضاغط يتم عمل فحص لهذه الطلمبه والتاكد من سلامتها بقدر الامكان لان توقف الطلمبه تحت اى ظرف سيسبب مشاكل كبيرة للضاغط 
من الاخرممكن يعمل عمرة او يطلع من الخدمه نهائى


----------



## karamhanfy (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*اضافة ممتازة*

شكرا يا با شمهندس حمزة كلامك صح واضافتك سليمة ومهمة وبارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (6 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور م/كرم
وان شاء الله سوف استكمل الموضوع


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*لماذا تستخدم سخانات لعلبه عمود المرفق بالضاغط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عند ايقاف الضاغط لفتره طويله فان زيت التزييت يكون قابل للامتصاص بخار سائل التبريد فاذا امتصت كميه منه. عند التشغيل سينخفض الضغط وينفصل بخار سائل التبريد ويرغي الزيت وقد يصل الي ضغط صفر رطل/ بوصه 2 ولنضمن عدم حدوث ذلك فاننا نستخدم السخانات لنضمن ان الزيت سوف يظل وباستمرار عند درجه حراره اعلي من اي جزء اخر من المنظومه*

وللحديث بقيه


----------



## altarrah82 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## السسباعي (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا على هده المعلومات


----------



## خادم محمد (24 مارس 2010)

ملعلومة جميلة جداً 
الله يغفر لك و لوالديك


----------



## اشرف تبريد (13 يونيو 2011)

سلمت يمناك يا بشمهندس


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

لك كل الشكر


----------

